# Aquastream mit Aquaero verbinden ?



## compgrotte (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, ich habe mir heute eine Aquaero zugelegt und möchte das vernümpftig mit der Aquastream Pumpe (Ultra) verbinden. Die Aquastream Pumpe habe ich mit dem mitgelieferten USB Kabel am MB angeschlossen u über die Aquasuite gesteuert, lief auch alles ohne Probleme.
Um das Aquaero anzuschließen denke ich mir das wie folgt:
Aquastream mit diesem Kabel http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...cm::10403.html (was ich mir auch dazu gekauft habe) ans Aquaero, dann das USB Kabel von der Aquasream entfernen und das USB Kabel von dem Aquaero (Lieferumfang) mit dem MB verbinden.Oder sollte ich beide mit dem MB USB anschließen ? Wie ich aus der Beschreibung (Aquaero) entnehmen konnte, brauche ich nur Strom am Aquaero anlegen u entnehme den Strom an der Pumpe.

Ist das so der richtige weg um die Pumpe und das Aquaero über die Aquasuite zu Steuern ? Oder habe ich etwas vergessen, oder sollte ich etwas anders anschließen.

THX


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

Caseking schrieb:
			
		

> Das Aquastream Verbindungskabel ist nicht für die Verwendung mit der Aquastream XT nutzbar und nur in Kombination mit den älteren Aquastream 12V Pumpen einsetzbar.


Ähm, ich nehme mal an du hast ne XT oder?

Ich hab zwar kein Aquaero aber ich würde mal sagen du schließt beide USB Kabel ans MB an und verbindest die beiden Dinger mit dem Kabel das bei der Aquastream dabei lag (also an den aquaero-ausgang der Pume + Aquastream Eingang oder was auch immer vom Aquaero).


----------



## compgrotte (16. Juni 2009)

> Ähm, ich nehme mal an du hast ne XT oder?



ja XT Ultra


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

Dann les mal was ich oben zittiert hab, das Kabel kannst du nicht gebrauchen


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2009)

> Aquastream Pumpensteuerung:
> 
> Ist man im Besitz einer Aquastream-Pumpe, stehen einem noch mehr Möglichkeiten offen. Die Pumpe wird mit einem Zusatzkabel an das aquaero angeschlossen und kann ab sofort komplett über die Software gesteuert werden. Die aktuellste Software ist sogar in der Lage zwei der besagten Pumpen auszulesen und zu steuern. Vom aquaero können Firmware, Leistung, Spannung und Stromaufnahme ausgelesen werden. Die Leistung der Pumpe kann in der Frequenz verändert werden, man hat einen Bereich zwischen 47 MHz und 74 MHz.
> Setzt man einen Haken bei "Entlüftungsmodus" schaltet sich die Pumpe für jeweils 2 Sekunden ein um dann wieder aus, um die Luft aus dem Kreislauf zu bekommen.


 Quelle


----------



## stephantime (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit die selbe Frage.
Und das bekam ich als Antwort von AT.

_Die Aquastream XT wird per USB angeschlossen und dann wie das Aquaero über
dieselbe Software, Aquasuite, gesteuert. Das Verbindungskabel braucht man
bei der aktuellen Pumpe nicht mehr, es lässt sich auch nicht anschließen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


Du schließt beide Gerät über USB ans MB und kannst dann beide Geräte über die Aquasuite einstellen.
Einstellungen die du machst werden jeweils im Gerät gespeichert.
Heißt -->Du must nicht immer die Suite laufen haben.

Ausserdem hat die Pumpe gar keinen Anschluß für so einen Stecker.

Hab auch noch ein Bild angehangen(man sieht leider nicht soviel)


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

Wo hast du denn das Kabel am RPM Anschluss der Pumpe dran? Ich nehme mal an am MB weil laut Anleitung soll das ja entweder an den Aquaero oder ans MB, denn das Kabel meinte ich ja.


----------



## stephantime (16. Juni 2009)

Ja hab ich aufs MB gesteckt.
Auf den wo normalerweise der Cpu-Lüfter sitzt und hab im Bios die Warnung angemacht.
Falls die Pumpe mal nicht anlaufen sollte.


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

o.O Gute Idee


----------



## stephantime (16. Juni 2009)

Must du dann aber auch in der Aquasuite so einstellen das die Pumpe über den RPM-Anschluß die Pumpenfrequenz ausgibt.


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

Tut sie das nicht standardmäßig?
Hab meine noch nicht verbaut deswegen kann cihs auch noch nich testen


----------



## stephantime (17. Juni 2009)

Gute Frage 
Kann ich leider nicht sagen auf was die normalerweise steht.

Es sollte ja reichen das RPM kabel nach der ersten Installation der Aquasuite 
aufs Board zu stecken.


----------



## compgrotte (17. Juni 2009)

> Du schließt beide Gerät über USB ans MB und kannst dann beide Geräte über die Aquasuite einstellen.
> Einstellungen die du machst werden jeweils im Gerät gespeichert.
> Heißt -->Du must nicht immer die Suite laufen haben.
> 
> ...


sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde,
d.h. beide Geräte ans MB USB, ohne Verbindung untereinander ?



> verbindest die beiden Dinger mit dem Kabel das bei der Aquastream dabei lag (also an den aquaero-ausgang der Pume + Aquastream Eingang oder was auch immer vom Aquaero).


was ist jetzt der richtige weg, mit oder ohne Kabel ?
Darf mann das mitgelieterte Kabel (Aquastream) verlängern (3pin-Verlängerung), ohne Hardware zu gefährden ? Wenn es denn dazwischen sollte.


----------



## stephantime (17. Juni 2009)

compgrotte schrieb:


> sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde,
> d.h. beide Geräte ans MB USB, ohne Verbindung untereinander ?



Ja genau.
Und Einstellungen machst du dann über die Aquasuite.




compgrotte schrieb:


> was ist jetzt der richtige weg, mit oder ohne Kabel ?
> Darf mann das mitgelieterte Kabel (Aquastream) verlängern (3pin-Verlängerung), ohne Hardware zu gefährden ? Wenn es denn dazwischen sollte.



Verlängern sollte kein Problem sein(will mich aber auch nicht festlegen)

Und was du mit dem Aquabus steuern kannst und ob es überhaupt geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Ich habe wie gesagt beide Geräte über USB ans Board gehängt.

Edit:Ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen das ich nur das Aquaero ohne Display habe.
Und Einstellung nur über die Software machen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2009)

Verbinde die Geräte wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist.

PS: Handbücher helfen oft.


----------



## nemetona (17. Juni 2009)

Die Handbücher von Aquacomputer sind diesbezüglich nicht sofort einleuchtend.
Verbinde beide Geräte ( Aquastream & Aquaero ) via USB mit dem Board ( auf polatität achten ),
eine direkte Verbindung ist nicht nötig, auch nicht via Aquabus, die Aquaeroanschlüsse für die Aquastream sind für die älteren Pumpenrevisionen bis 3.5 glaube ich, ab der Aquastream XT ist dies nicht mehr nötig bzw. möglich, da könnte AC das Handbuch mal updaten.


----------



## compgrotte (17. Juni 2009)

> Handbücher helfen oft.



Das Handbuch ist auf jedenfall nicht mehr Aktuell, wenn ich das so machen soll wie hier beschrieben.


----------



## VitaliTy (24. Juni 2009)

toll wollte mir auch so ein system zulegen... aber ich hab "nur" 2 usb anschlüsse am mb (Ga-p35-ds4) und die sind fürs frontpanel belegt... einen hätte ich entbehren können aber 2..... schlechtes system


----------



## maschine (24. Juni 2009)

Hat dein Mainboard einfach nur 2 Buchsen oder wirklich nur 2 USB Ports? Denn normalerweise ist links neben den beiden Buchsen noch ein Anschluss ohne Buchse, eben nur mit den Pins.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2009)

@VitaliTy dein Mainboard hat 4 interne USB Anschlüsse. 

*EDIT:* Die Aquaero brauch einen internen USB Anscluss, die Pumpe lässt sich per Aquabus verbinden.


----------



## maschine (24. Juni 2009)

Wusste ichs doch 
Ich hab aber leider nur 3^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

Kanns sein, dass du USB-Anschluss-Blöcke mit Anschlüssen verwendest? Die normalen 9-Pin-Anschlüsse enthalten jeweils zwei USB-Anschlüsse.


----------



## maschine (25. Juni 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, dann sinds doppelt so viele^^


----------



## VitaliTy (25. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass du USB-Anschluss-Blöcke mit Anschlüssen verwendest? Die normalen 9-Pin-Anschlüsse enthalten jeweils zwei USB-Anschlüsse.




aso danke Leute
ja habe ich verwechselt/nicht gewusst, denn ich hab da 2 Blöcke mit jeweils 9 Pins und pro Block hatte ich eben ein Kabel vom Gehäuse angeschlossen.


ahh das passt mal wieder gut in die Planung


----------

